# 2000 s80 Volvo wiring diagram - NEEDED -



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

2000 s80 Volvo wiring diagram 


We are doing a MS-8 install on this car and need the speaker wire colors. Our catalog has the 2001 and 1999 and below.

any help would be appreciated.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

2000 Volvo S80 with AM/FM/Cass/CD without Navigation Wiring Information


----------

